# Schwinn Fastback 66



## Chocolat96 (Oct 8, 2016)

My 66 Fastback


----------



## Overhauler (Oct 8, 2016)

Chocolat96 said:


> My 66 Fastback



Where ?


----------



## Chocolat96 (Oct 8, 2016)

My 66 fastback


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Oct 8, 2016)

nice x3


----------



## 68modified (Oct 15, 2016)

Very nice looking bike! The blue n white with the white walls is great


----------



## mcmfw2 (Oct 16, 2016)

Very Sharp........


----------

